# Tomorrow colonoscopy



## Cherokee (Aug 8, 2010)

Taking MiraLax today to get cleaned out for tomorrow. I woke up so hungry this morning, I had a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Guess that isn't considered a clear liquid. I have hypoglycemia and was sweating & shaky. I try to do what the doctor says but I guess if he finds a noodle he'll get a chuckle knowing him. He has a very good sense of humor. Last colonoscopy he told me I was a perfect a**hole! I said, "Thanks doc and you're a prick!" We just have fun!Guess you just have to know me, I like to have fun and I'm quite rough around the edges.


----------



## Cherokee (Aug 8, 2010)

Just found out I don't have SiBO or IBD.


----------



## Cherokee (Aug 8, 2010)

Tests just came back on 2 biopsies and the 3 polyps. Normal biopsies and all 3 polyps came back as pre cancerous. Good news is I don't have cancer. Yearly colonoscopies I guess. I'll take it as a win though!!~Cherokee


----------

